# Blizzard Stories?



## SBK (Feb 6, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is snowed in at an East Coast timeshare?  Are you having fun or going nuts?  

I bet Massanutten and Williamsburg are just gorgeous.  

Did anybody miss out on a trip because of the storm?  They are saying that it will keep on snowing until 10:00 PM in the DC metropolitan area.  

 or   -- not sure which!


----------



## Hornet441 (Feb 6, 2010)

We haven't missed our trip but have been delayed 2 days. We are booked into Grande Vista in Orlando. Scheduled to fly out of Ottawa yesterday (Fri) but Continental flight through Newark was cancelled. Rescheduled for tomorrow (Sun), weather looks good now.


----------



## SBK (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a shame -- I hope it all works out to save the rest of the trip


----------



## SBK (Feb 8, 2010)

*We may be the Blizzard story oursselves*

Woke up at 4:30 this morning to the news that the DC metropolitan area can expect 5 to 10 more inches of snow overnight on Tuesday.  We are not even *close* to being able to move from the two feet that we got over the weekend.

I know that people in other parts of the country would go  , so what, at that amount of snow, but we are just not used to it.  Some people have been without electricity since Friday or Saturday.  A few folks really had a dark cloud over their heads -- they checked into a hotel because they had no electricity at home, only to have the power go out at the hotel.   

For weeks we have been looking forward to the President's Day week at King's Creek in Williamsburg that I got on last call.  We are supposed to check in on Thursday.  I hope we can get out in time to salvage most of the week.


----------



## Hornet441 (Feb 8, 2010)

We made it!

By the way SBK, we are used to that much snow but still do not enjoy it when it hits like that. Good luck with your trip.


----------



## swift (Feb 8, 2010)

Crossing my fingers that this does not effect our trip this Wednesday. We are taking a red eye out of SFO to JFK.


----------



## SBK (Feb 8, 2010)

Hornet441 said:


> We made it!
> 
> By the way SBK, we are used to that much snow but still do not enjoy it when it hits like that. Good luck with your trip.



Glad you made it!   

They are now saying we may get up to a *foot* more of snow.  We've made arrangements for some neighbor teenagers to dig us out either Thursday or Friday morning, depending on how bad it is.  I hope we can get in most of the trip.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 8, 2010)

Our warning in Loudoun County is saying 10-20 inches.  That's on top of 32 inches.  

When did I move to Buffalo?


----------



## SBK (Feb 10, 2010)

The storm is now so bad that almost all jurisdictions have ceased snow plow operations because it is too dangerous.  At times, it is almost a total whiteout.

We hope to get to Williamsburg by Saturday.  Maybe.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 10, 2010)

My sister was supposed to come home tonite from Vegas and it was cancelled of course.  Hopefully they will get home safely tomorrow.

Our street has not been plowed and my neighbor's two cars were stuck in the middle of the street.  Going crazy being inside.  We can walk to a shopping center if we wanted.  I did walk to my mom's house (about two blocks away).

My son took our Pathfinder to work (works overnight) and hopefully he gets in the city safe.  

Enough already.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 10, 2010)

AnnaS said:


> My sister was supposed to come home tonite from Vegas and it was cancelled of course.  Hopefully they will get home safely tomorrow.
> 
> Our street has not been plowed and my neighbor's two cars were stuck in the middle of the street.  Going crazy being inside.  We can walk to a shopping center if we wanted.  I did walk to my mom's house (about two blocks away).
> 
> ...



Ok, real question here from someone who doesn't know snow having been in LA all my life:  What happens to the neighbor's cars stuck in the street?  Can they plow around them or does someone have to tow them/move them before it can be plowed???


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 10, 2010)

The plows just push the stuck cars up onto the nearest yard. :hysterical: :rofl: 

Just kidding ... 

Usually the owners hear the plows and very quickly come out to move their vehicles into a freshly plowed area.  Owners make sure they run out with shovels and any friends who own them favors (or those neighbors who want the streets plowed and want the owners to owe them).

In Philadelphia where many of the colonial streest are on 22ft wide with parking on one side, the city has little frontend loaders who clean off the streets 3 or 4 days after it snows.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 10, 2010)

*Snow Plows Heaped Up All The Snow At Our Neighbor's Driveway Apron.*




vacationhopeful said:


> The plows just push them up onto the nearest yard.


VDOT or the contractor they hired to doze a path from our circle to the neighborhood streets beyond managed to position a huge pile of snow so that it totally blocked 1 neighbor's driveway entrance.  

Everybody else could get out.  

That 1 neighbor had to do double or triple the shoveling job he had already done just to get through the heaped up snow mound. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## northwoodsgal (Feb 10, 2010)

*Ok, real question here from someone who doesn't know snow having been in LA all my life: What happens to the neighbor's cars stuck in the street? Can they plow around them or does someone have to tow them/move them before it can be plowed???*

If you live in many Wisconsin cities, you have alternate parking days during the winter months.  So on odd number days everyone has to park on one side and on even days everyone has to park on the other side of the street.  The snowplow will do the middle and one side of the road and it's enough that most people can shovel around their vehicles to get out on to the main part of the road.  In theory, by the end of day 2 both sides should be plowed.  

We don't live in the city but rather set back in to the woods.  Today I had the pleasure of taking our 4x4 truck to pull out the snowplow truck that got stuck while clearing our driveway.  Nice guy and he was prepared - tow rope made out of mariner's rope, bucket of sand and an extra hitch we were able to use on our truck.


----------



## SBK (Feb 12, 2010)

We plan to head to Williamsburg about 1:00 PM.   

We're on the list with the neighborhood kids to be dug out by 11:00 AM and they said they would help us get the luggage to our car.  City living is usually great, but it's a pain in a blizzard when your car isn't in front of your house.

It looks like our major problem will be getting the short distance to the Beltway.


----------



## SBK (Feb 13, 2010)

*Snowing in Williamsburg!*

OOPS -- Accidently posted twice.   

Sorry


----------



## SBK (Feb 13, 2010)

*Snowing in Williamsburg!*

Not that much snow -- really little more than a dusting, but enough to have to clear off the car before I went out to get the newspaper.  We are being tormented by the snow spirits  

It took five hours to make a two and a half hour trip -- there was a fatal accident on I -95 and then VDOT wisely decided to shut down a lane of !-95 at Ladysmith to repair some canyons (These were NOT potholes.  They were axle breaking death traps.).  

We haven't been to King's Creek in quite a while and are generally very pleased with what we've seen so far.

Does anyone know why part of the resort trades in RCI and part in II?

Now we ae just praying that the snow back home melts so that we can find a parking place when we get home.  

PS -- I've got the computer set up by a window that gives me a view of the sales weasels escorting their victims.  I may start jumping out onto the front porch of the unit to scream that they should run for their lives -- and their pocketbooks.


----------



## senorak (Feb 13, 2010)

We had the opposite dilemma----we were stranded in Orlando for 5 extra days due to the storms.  And before everyone tells us how "lucky" we were.....the temps were very cold, (lows in the mid 30's; high didn't get out of the 50's on most days)----and we were not planning on spending more than our 4 days in the area, (accompanied our daughters to a field hockey tournament at Wide World of Sports).  Unfortunately, we were NOT staying in a TS......spent the first 6 nights at All Star Resort (switched rooms after the 4th night due to cancellations/rebooking of our flights).   On our 2nd try to fly home, we made it as far as the airport, checked our luggage, got our boarding passes....only to learn our flight was cancelled (plane couldn't make it to the airport to take us home, as the second storm was beginning to hit up north).  So, booked us into a gorgeous Doubletree Hotel (thanks, travelzoo!), booked another rental car, and back to Orlando we went.  Third try?  Our flight was cancelled due to effects of 2nd snowstorm.  Finally, got out on Friday......5 days after our original departure date of Sunday.

Made the best of a horrible situation---spent 2 days visiting Disney parks, 1 day in Seaworld, and of course, enjoyed 3 days of watching our girls play hockey.  Due to the second storm, we only missed 2 "unplanned" days of work & school, (schools closed 3 days due to the storm).  Anxious to see what the "total damage" will be on the cost of the trip....once my credit card bill arrives.  Definitely a trip that will not be forgotten.

DEB


----------



## irishween (Feb 14, 2010)

After the second round of snow, my husband and I decided to make the most of it by celebrating the snow with a Blizzard BBQ.  About 50 people showed up.  I thnk everyone was happy to get out of the house.  The snow made the perfect cooler for the beers.  The hamburgers, chicken, and sausage cooked on the grill were a welcome change.  We fired up the hot tub and the outside fireplace, so everyone did not have to stay couped up inside.  Fun had by all.


----------



## SBK (Feb 14, 2010)

senorak said:


> We had the opposite dilemma----we were stranded in Orlando for 5 extra days due to the storms.  And before everyone tells us how "lucky" we were.....the temps were very cold, (lows in the mid 30's; high didn't get out of the 50's on most days)----and we were not planning on spending more than our 4 days in the area, (accompanied our daughters to a field hockey tournament at Wide World of Sports).  Unfortunately, we were NOT staying in a TS......spent the first 6 nights at All Star Resort (switched rooms after the 4th night due to cancellations/rebooking of our flights).   On our 2nd try to fly home, we made it as far as the airport, checked our luggage, got our boarding passes....only to learn our flight was cancelled (plane couldn't make it to the airport to take us home, as the second storm was beginning to hit up north).  So, booked us into a gorgeous Doubletree Hotel (thanks, travelzoo!), booked another rental car, and back to Orlando we went.  Third try?  Our flight was cancelled due to effects of 2nd snowstorm.  Finally, got out on Friday......5 days after our original departure date of Sunday.
> 
> Made the best of a horrible situation---spent 2 days visiting Disney parks, 1 day in Seaworld, and of course, enjoyed 3 days of watching our girls play hockey.  Due to the second storm, we only missed 2 "unplanned" days of work & school, (schools closed 3 days due to the storm).  Anxious to see what the "total damage" will be on the cost of the trip....once my credit card bill arrives.  Definitely a trip that will not be forgotten.
> 
> DEB



Sounds like you have a great attitude toward life.  Making the best out of a bad situation is the only way to go.

I had a friend who was on a business trip to Orlando when the first storm hit.  Her boss told her that she was expected to bill the regular number of hours while she was stranded.  That's what cell phones and lap tops are for, I guess.  She finally made it back on one of the last flights in on Tuesday before National closed down for the second storm.


----------



## Hornet441 (Feb 15, 2010)

irishween said:


> After the second round of snow, my husband and I decided to make the most of it by celebrating the snow with a Blizzard BBQ.  About 50 people showed up.  I thnk everyone was happy to get out of the house.  The snow made the perfect cooler for the beers.  The hamburgers, chicken, and sausage cooked on the grill were a welcome change.  We fired up the hot tub and the outside fireplace, so everyone did not have to stay couped up inside.  Fun had by all.



Outstanding! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Feb 20, 2010)

Still Shoveling this beautiful white stuff!


----------

